# I love 30/34 pvc



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It makes me lots of cash in repairs.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I concur.:thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

do you really think it's a product failure? or a shoddy show of workmanship? we have literally miles of sdr 35/3034 in the ground...with no problems. i shouldn't say any problems...the ones we've dug up/repaired have been install problems. the roots i saw in that line, appear to be at a joint? improper glue job? jammed gasket?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Probe rods seem to make drainage exit points in 3034


I assume that is cracked??


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

i have competition that in order to save a few cents if sched 40 is spec'd.....to use cell core crap...if not bedded/backfilled 100% properly, it cracks/collapses. we've gotten to the point now that we use a class 200 pvc water main pipe should sched 40 be spec'd. it has the same OD as sched 40, has a gasketed joint every 20' that is more forgiving should you have any ground movement over a solvent weld joint. it has a working pressure of 200 psi. price differential is virtually nada


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Probe rods seem to make drainage exit points in 3034
> 
> 
> I assume that is cracked??


i've never been able to stick a probe through 3034


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Dayexco hit the nail on the head. If properly installed it is not a problem. This pipe needs a granular envelope around it for proper support, bottom, sides and 6 inches over the top. As far as sch. 40 goes people have a misconception that you can just gouge out a rough azz hole with a backhoe, throw the pipe in the hole and bury it. Not true, you either need a meticuosly graded (virgin) bottom with a uniform slope or a granular bottom. Side support is not as critical if your not too deep but we do it anyway. A cubic yard of dirt weighs a staggering 3000 lbs and if you don't have a good bottom sch 40 will sag easier than most think. :yes: Our sewer laterals around here average 10 feet deep and we install em for the long haul with sch 35 pipe and I sleep well at night. Sewer mains 8 - 20 feet deep sch 35 as well.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The pipe was cracked at the top in a star pattern from a probe rod. I have accidentally punched holes in 3034 sewer lines more times than I'd like to discuss on the internet with probes. The stuff is just to darn thin. I mean, if you can punch a hole threw it or crush it when it's brand new, How well is it going to fair in 10-20 years when it's lost it's flexibility? Point is that it's crap.

I only put in sch40.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I only put in sch40.


It doesn't crush, it just breaks, all it takes is for the pipe to be bedded poorly and five years worth of freezing and thawing ground settling around it.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

you're somebody i wouldn't want to mess with....unless you had a 1/8" highly sharpened probe i don't see it happening. this is something we do daily, sometimes when running stubs back, repeatedly in a days time i can never think of one time we've ever popped a probe through the pipe.. i'll take my 4-6'-8"...whatever size, any day above 32 degrees, lay it on the ground, beat on it with an 8lb. sledge...it doesn't break, might elongate, but not going to break. of course, that could all be in the quality of the pipe too.


on edit, were you to use cell core sched 40 and 3034 side by side...you'd have to spend more time, care protecting the cell core than the 3034


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

no footage counter?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If the pipe has a crack in it and roots penetrate it, when you run a sewer machine through it it grabs the roots and tears the pipe. now you have a huge hole in the pipe instead of just a crack.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Found some pics.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

was that pipe cell core? very apparent it was an install problem. i would bet that pipe was broke at time of install during backfill operations and it took this long for that problem to show. that pipe should have had bedding material around it.

we install 3034 to depths of 20' deep, anything over we use heavy wall 3034. if installed, bedded properly, you don't have problems 

on repairs like that, we use PVC gasketed couplings with no center stop in them. i hate ferncos for such a repair. if you don't perfectly bed/compact underneath them, the ferncos allow the invert to sag quite a bit. the gasketed couplings force the repair to stay in the same flow line the original pipe was in.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use full weight sch 40 for sewers. Its only a few $ more and I already have fittings for the sch 40 anyway.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I use full weight sch 40 for sewers. Its only a few $ more and I already have fittings for the sch 40 anyway.


when sched 40 is spec'd....we use class 200 pvc water main...rated for 200 psi. it's sched 40 sized OD. comes in 20' lay lengths.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have stuck a probe rod through sdr while looking for a sewer stub. the one time that sticks out is when i probed it and my probe went through the top and the bottom. It was weird it punched a perfectly round hole in the top and just split the bottom. i had to dig around the pipe and unscrew the tip from probe rod:thumbup:


----------

